# uneven framing for drywall



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, This is a beginner's question. Thanks for reading. 

I put together a partition wall framing. Now I found that there are some unevenness among the studs and I probably need to so some "shimming?" before I put drywall on. 

The unevenness is around 1/8-1/4 inch. Is there any kind of long and thin thing to be put on the framing for filling the gaps?

Thanks again.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I had the same problem when I did my first framing job.

What I did, and I don't know if this is what you are suppose to do or if this is what the pros do, but I just nailed another stud beside it, to straighten it out. 

Worked for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=180652-157-00100
Be safe, Gary


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks.

GBR in WA, 

I know there need to be some kind of shims. Do you screw the shims on before drywalling?

This particular shims I have never seen in the HDs in my area. I will ask further. I am up in Canada. 

Other than the ready-to-use drywall shims, there is nothing simply to fix the problem?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Find the bowed out stud, cut 3/4 the way through it from the side it needs to move to, attach a plywood gusset (3"x16") to both sides, nail it off when in line. Drive a wood shim in the gap with glue between the cut ends.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Find the bowed out stud, cut 3/4 the way through it from the side it needs to move to, attach a plywood gusset (3"x16") to both sides, nail it off when in line. Drive a wood shim in the gap with glue between the cut ends.
> Be safe, Gary


Here is the sequence up to the point of nailing on the side plywood gussets. I didn't show that because I think we all know how to nail a piece of plywood on the side of a stud. :yes:

And the alternative way is to make the same cut from the other side, the convex side.... you'll use no wedge..... then force the stud away from you by toe-nailing the edge of the stud downward and upward (angled) across the cut. (This is if you cannot reach the concave side conveniently.)


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

I've never heard of cutting and shimming. Would be cool to try that, I guess. Could imagine it might be a pain.

I reno'd my bathroom and the studs were very uneven. I heard you can use furring strips but could not find them anywhere ( until after ) so I just cut out the crap studs and replaced them.

I've heard alot of people will just splice the junk studs on a 45* and knock them back and sister a new stud.

Whatever works!


----------

